# Woodpeckers LE Table



## Frank Conway (Nov 28, 2008)

Woodcraft.com has the woodpeckers LE 24" x 32" table (with PC 890 plate) for sale 50% off for $59.95. They also had a $5 off purchase today and free shipping. I picked one up for ~$55. 

Then I went to woodpeckers.com and bought their wooden router table stand (grade B) for $50 ($62 shipped). 

Seems like a good deal to me. Now I just need to get a fence for cheap.


----------

